# Classic Dungeon Traps



## thecasualoblivion (Jun 25, 2009)

I'm looking to put together a list of all the classic dungeon traps for a new campaign I'm starting this weekend. What I'm looking for is concepts, not mechanics here. I'm running 4E and I'm looking to translate traps into a strategic as opposed to tactical threat, generally by having them attack your healing surge total or inflict conditions using the disease track. I'm also looking to make them somewhat rare. Not so common that the PCs test every flagstone with a pole, but just rare enough that its worth risking being careless.

Just general stuff, like poison darts, pits, ect.


----------



## malraux (Jun 25, 2009)

Tomb of Horrors - That's wizard's 3.5 conversion, but if you just want ideas, its as good a place as any to start.


----------



## Filcher (Jun 25, 2009)

Opening scene to Indiana Jones and Raiders of the Lost Ark.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hgnlu-kpdOs[/ame]


----------



## MortalPlague (Jun 25, 2009)

The compacting room is always a great "Oh God It's Going To Kill Us!" trap.  Nothing instills panic like the walls coming in.

Spear traps, pit traps, arrow and needle traps are all staples.  Don't forget about portcullises that drop and split the party, or traps that release / animate creatures against a lone party member.


----------



## Jack99 (Jun 25, 2009)

I have always had a soft spot for the reverse gravity trap in Undermountain, but it doesn't sound as if it fits your criterias.


----------



## Rechan (Jun 25, 2009)

> The compacting room is always a great "Oh God It's Going To Kill Us!" trap.  Nothing instills panic like the walls coming in.



I came to say this.

While I'm here:

Room filling with water.

Pit trap. The pit trap is practically _the_ trap, considering it's one of the first you encounter almost universally.


----------



## ShinHakkaider (Jun 25, 2009)

Seriously? 

Grimtooths Traps

You can never go wrong with ol Grimtooth.


----------



## Noumenon (Jun 26, 2009)

Those are so sadistic, even the ones you wouldn't use are funny.  Like the trap that traps you underwater but leaves you one little air pocket at the top.  That's filled with sleep gas.


----------



## thecasualoblivion (Jun 26, 2009)

Looking through the 3.5E DMG and the free Tomb of Horrors PDF(thank you), I have the following list:

Cave in trap
Wall/Ceiling crusher(this one would have to be a skill challenge)
Pits(all shapes, sizes and contents)
poison needle
blade trap
arrow trap
spear trap
snare trap
booby trap(interesting object that punishes you for disturbing it--one of my personal faves)
Fire Jet trap
Falling Rock trap
Poison Gas trap
Isolation Trap(isolate one party member and then sic a monster on the PC)


----------



## Raven Crowking (Jun 26, 2009)

The 1e DMG lists all the classic traps, and this list has yet to be improved upon (IMHO).

RC


----------



## dogoftheunderworld (Jun 26, 2009)

A upward sloping passage that peaks and then slopes down again.  Filled (naturally or purposely) with Gas (that naturally floats up and is therefore trapped in the peak area of the passage) -- that either A.) explodes on contact with flame or B.) forces Fort save vs. unconsiousness.


----------

